# 

## Mirron

Witam! 

Potrzebuje uszczelnić, lub wykonać od nowa połączenie rur kanalizacyjnych żeliwo-pcv.....
Od strony starej rury żeliwnej wystaje mi ze ściany kielich 110mm, w sklepie sprzedali mi taką uszczelkę gumową (w markecie widziałem że nazywa się to uszczelka trapera) którą kazali włożyć w kielich i w to element plastikowy, czy to kolanko czy rure itp...  i tak tez zrobiłem, tyle że wydaje mi się że owa gumowa uszczelka nieco luźno wchodzi w ten kielich efektem czego jest niestety cieknięcie na granicy guma-żeliwo...? 
Myślałem żeby wkleić tą gumę w kielich na jakiś klej, silikon itp... tyle że nie wiem na jaki, i na jak długo to pomoże    :Confused:  

Podobną sytuacje mam przy odpływie wanny, tyle że kielich jest mniejszy ok 55mm i też mam taką gumę która dość luźno wchodzi tyle że nie cieknie...

Czym to uszczelnić albo jak to zrobić inaczej? 

Help...

Z góry dzięki
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pierwek

to połączenie jest poziome? bo w pionie to jak ta woda wylewa się do góry?

ja kiedyś walczyłem z podobnym połączeniem. nic nie pomagało dopiero jak dodatkowo obandażowałem całe połączenie bandażem + uszczelniacz dekarski (warstwami) zadziałało - i nic nie cieknie już parę lat.

----------


## Mirron

> to połączenie jest poziome? bo w pionie to jak ta woda wylewa się do góry?
> 
> ja kiedyś walczyłem z podobnym połączeniem. nic nie pomagało dopiero jak dodatkowo obandażowałem całe połączenie bandażem + uszczelniacz dekarski (warstwami) zadziałało - i nic nie cieknie już parę lat.


to połączenie jest mniej więcej pod kątem 45st przy ścianie myślę że woda zbiera się na zwężeniu kielicha i podcieka pod gumą....

----------


## pierwek

wytrzyj obie rury do sucha (taj jak są już połączone) wysmaruj na zewnątrz uszczelniaczem dekarskim potem nawiń ze 2 warstwy bandaża (takiego z dziurkami żeby ten uszczelniacz się wyciskał przez bandaż) i tak kilkanaście warstw - powinno pomóc

----------


## Mirron

> wytrzyj obie rury do sucha (taj jak są już połączone) wysmaruj na zewnątrz uszczelniaczem dekarskim potem nawiń ze 2 warstwy bandaża (takiego z dziurkami żeby ten uszczelniacz się wyciskał przez bandaż) i tak kilkanaście warstw - powinno pomóc


hmm... cieżko moze byc bo jeden bok kielicha licuje sie ze ścianą a z kielicha wychodzi kolanko 30st pcv... chyba ze odkuje ściane zeby miec dostep do kielicha..

----------


## Mirron

Myślałem jeszcze żeby zrobić to "starą technologią" z użyciem sznurka, smaru?, i cementu tylko nie wiem za bardzo jak sie to robi żeby było dobrze   :sad:   Wtedy nie stosowałbym żadnej uszczelki trapera tylko sam traper obsmarował i uszczelnił i dalej kształtki itd...

----------


## beton44

ta uszczelka to nawet działa 

gdy rury są  w miarę czyste /kielich żeliwnej/ i w miarę współosiowo
w siebie wchodzą...

co ciężko jest zazwyczaj osiągnąć...


nie ma to jak tradycyjna metoda:
sznur /tylko nie taki "suchy" tylko łojowany lub smołowany,
wpychasz go w kielich dookoła rury tak do 2/3 głębokości kielicha
 z czuciem ubijasz  żeby ta plastikowa nie pękła /gdy łączysz rury
żeliwne możesz ten sznur dobić młotkiem za pośrednictwem
tzw dobijaka/

reszta dziury zaprawa cementowa



 :ohmy:   to bardzo nieskomplikowane technologie...

odradzam użycie silkonu - po jakimś czasie zmieni
swoje rozmiary i będzie dziura..

----------


## Mirron

> ta uszczelka to nawet działa 
> 
> gdy rury są  w miarę czyste /kielich żeliwnej/ i w miarę współosiowo
> w siebie wchodzą...
> 
> co ciężko jest zazwyczaj osiągnąć...
> 
> 
> nie ma to jak tradycyjna metoda:
> ...



taki sznur kupuje się gotowy?

----------


## jerzy hajkowski

sprawdzone;oczyscic kielich,uzyc klej elastyczny do plytek ceramicznych ,posmarowac tym klejem wewnatrz kielicha,wlozyc zlaczke z uszczelka gumowa ,nalozyc kleju/wciskajac go jak najglebiej/i uformowac stozek klejowy dookola kielicha,poczekac az klej sie zwiaze i podlaczyc wc.nie uzywac zadnego sznura/po pewnym czasie ulegnie rozluznieniu.

----------


## beton44

a co to jest

stożek klejowy  :ohmy:

----------


## Mirron

> sprawdzone;oczyscic kielich,uzyc klej elastyczny do plytek ceramicznych ,posmarowac tym klejem wewnatrz kielicha,wlozyc zlaczke z uszczelka gumowa ,nalozyc kleju/wciskajac go jak najglebiej/i uformowac stozek klejowy dookola kielicha,poczekac az klej sie zwiaze i podlaczyc wc.nie uzywac zadnego sznura/po pewnym czasie ulegnie rozluznieniu.


Kurcze można spróbowac ale to samą rure PCV wpakować bez tej uszczelki trapera? tylko troche sie boje, że z czasem klej sie wykruszy zwłaszcza że będzie poddawany cały czas wodzie...  Nad miejscem przyłączenia żeliwo-pcv jest jeszcze ok 50cm kombinacji z rożnych kształtek PCV do sufitu, a z samego kielicha już wychodzi kolanko 30st  i tak sobie mysle że ta cała kombinowana rura odpływowa w jakimś stopniu będzie pracować a co za tym idzie złącze żeliwo-pcv w jakimś stopniu też....






> a co to jest 
> 
> stożek klejowy


Myslę że koledze chodzi o to żeby nie ścinac kleju rowno z końcem kielicha niemalże prostopadle do wychodzącej rury PCV tylko zrobić taką "faze" czy tez "pierścień", dookoła rury pcv... 

Mozna połączyć Wasze propozycje, uszczelnić sznurem i wypełnić klejem   :cool:   tylko skąd wziąść taki sznur   :ohmy:

----------


## beton44

> Napisał jerzy hajkowski
> 
> sprawdzone;oczyscic kielich,uzyc klej elastyczny do plytek ceramicznych ,posmarowac tym klejem wewnatrz kielicha,wlozyc zlaczke z uszczelka gumowa ,nalozyc kleju/wciskajac go jak najglebiej/i uformowac stozek klejowy dookola kielicha,poczekac az klej sie zwiaze i podlaczyc wc.nie uzywac zadnego sznura/po pewnym czasie ulegnie rozluznieniu.
> 
> 
> Kurcze można spróbowac ale to samą rure PCV wpakować bez tej uszczelki trapera? tylko troche sie boje, że z czasem klej sie wykruszy zwłaszcza że będzie poddawany cały czas wodzie...  Nad miejscem przyłączenia żeliwo-pcv jest jeszcze ok 50cm kombinacji z rożnych kształtek PCV do sufitu, a z samego kielicha już wychodzi kolanko 30st  i tak sobie mysle że ta cała kombinowana rura odpływowa w jakimś stopniu będzie pracować a co za tym idzie złącze żeliwo-pcv w jakimś stopniu też....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ad zielone. Tak
Ad czerwone. Chyba tak tylko po co...

sznur - kupić w sklepie  :ohmy:

----------


## stozek klejowy

> a co to jest
> 
> stożek klejowy


Witam zrobilem dzis swoj pierwszy stozek klejowy na trojniku zeliwnym fi50 nie jestem pewny czy jest prawidlowy. Pomozecie? 
Ps. Nie uzylem sznurka ani bandaza. Zdjecia moge wyslac na maila pozdrawiam

----------


## pkuna

Witam,
I udało się uzyskać szczelność?

----------

